# Dry Hopping Coopers Pale Ale



## Murdoch (7/6/10)

G`day there,

I`m looking for suggestions in dry hopping a 46L batch of Coopers Pale Ale
Type/s & quantities would be great
I`ll be using US-05 with it

Many Thanks


----------



## sav (7/6/10)

Depends if you want a coopers type beer,but you said you are using us05 so the coopers profile wont be there anyway,you can dry hop with heaps of variety,I would suggest Us Amarillo or cascade or even galaxy use about 1 to 1.5 grams per Lt should give you something different.
In my opinion it will fade away pretty quick so get drinking.

cheers sav


----------



## Nick JD (7/6/10)

30g Cascade and 20g Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## Pennywise (7/6/10)

Lots of any of the classic American "C" hops, I like a mix myself. Amarillo, Cascade & Centenial 20g of each for a 46L batch. Never used Galaxy so can't comment on that, haven't used NS, but have tried a HB with it in it and it was quite nice, not sure how it'd go with "C" hops though.


----------



## Nick JD (7/6/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Never used Galaxy so can't comment on that...



I found Galaxy dry hopped with US05 was very "grassy" - tasted like the smell of lawn clippings.


----------



## Mickthe (7/6/10)

Any US hops starting with "C"...... i like coopers too but using the US-05 and a dozen variables on malts and hops makes pale ales that are nice, just a little different each time. Yet to taste a bad one. 

Mick.


----------



## kuzzy (7/6/10)

I did a Coopers Pale Ale the other week, 23L with 22.5g of Amarillo pellets thrown into a cube for a few days then chilled in fridge before transferring to keg. So I would do say 40 to 45g for your volume.

Everyone loved the beer and said it was very simular to a Little Creatures Pale Ale.


----------



## barneyb (7/6/10)

Seconding Amarillo. The first decent beer I made was Coopers APA with amarillo:

2. Coopers APA

1. Coopers APA with BE2
2. Ferment at 18C-20C
3. Dry hop with 15gm Amarillo after primary fermentation (3-4 days after pitching the yeast)


----------



## Murdoch (7/6/10)

Thanks for the replies
Just went to LHBS to see what they had in stock
I ended up getting a 50gm pack each of Amarillo, Cascade & Centenial (& a hop bag)
Probably do the 20 gm of each unless someone has a better suggestion ?


----------



## Nick JD (7/6/10)

Murdoch said:


> Thanks for the replies
> Just went to LHBS to see what they had in stock
> I ended up getting a 50gm pack each of Amarillo, Cascade & Centenial (& a hop bag)
> Probably do the 20 gm of each unless someone has a better suggestion ?



Do it!


----------



## manticle (7/6/10)

I would suggest 60g of american dry hops needs both malt and bitterness to back it up. Depending what stage the brew is at, you could boil up some malt extract and add some of those hops to that wort, boil it for 30 - 60 minutes, cool it and add it to the fermenter.

Before you do - find out what IBU the kit is and find a commercial brew of your liking (that's hoppy and bitter) and aim for that. Let it ferment out, then use the rest to dry hop.


----------

